# Dowel Woven slingshot pockets.



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

As promised, here is the tutorial in pdf format for dowel weaving slingshot pockets. I can't remember who first showed me how to do this, so it would be difficult to attribute proper credit to him. As I remember he just showed me some photo files and I went from there. This gives you more detail.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! thank you so much for supplying this to us!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a very nice tutorial. With your permission, I would like to move it to the tutorials section. Just let me know if you have any objections.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Charles said:


> This is a very nice tutorial. With your permission, I would like to move it to the tutorials section. Just let me know if you have any objections.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


No problem Charles. Only way we can keep these things alive.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am going to take a crack at it thanks


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, J! I think this will fit very well in my skills set. I absolutely drive my wife (SWMBO - She Who Must Be Obeyed) nuts with studying primitive skills. Then she finds out how useful they can be. She actually got very angry with me the first time I made lye soap. Now there is always a chunk of it at the kitchen sink.


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

I worked in the hemp twine, but have to admit that the cotton twine seems to be softer and a better choice for contact with rubber. Glad everyone likes it.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Great tute. Thanks for your efforts


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I just finished my first one. I used jute twine, bamboo kitchen skewers, and one of my leather working needles. Sweet!!! Thanks, Jay.
Mack


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*J, I've been sitting here trying to figure out how to use this to weave a pouch. Any ideas?*


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

I generally find that If I find written instructions a bit overwhelming, to take pencil in hand and take it apart into steps. Or to actually take the materials and start slowly going through the instructions.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry to necro this thread, but I noticed two things-

Bamboo skewers make a stronger pouch than dowels(they are roughly 1/8th inch) and pencils can be used by cheapies like me who don't have any dowels.

They work just fine.

Also, crochet hooks are wonderful... but upholstry needles(giant needles roughly 1/8th inch in diameter that can hold a thread almost 1/8th inch thick) work even better. And they cost $2 for 3 at my local sewing shop.


----------

